# A Prayer Thread



## amanda1959

I am not an overly religious person and belong to no one church or temple, however I just would like to extend a thread for prayer. May you all find solace and peace in your hearts...may we all find the loving relationship we are looking for...

make me a channel of your peace
where there is hatred let me bring love
where there darkness only light
and where there is sadness ever joy...


----------



## questions

What a nice prayer!
Thank you.


----------



## amanda1959

I hope everyone finds love in their day today....the sun is shining brightly where I live...make it a beautiful day!


----------



## cb45

everyday/nite............amen.


----------



## Advocado

I read somewhere that no matter how bad things may seem to be at any particular time, we should make the effort to be thankful for 5 things daily in our prayers. 

This has helped me at difficult times as even on the worse days we should not take anything for granted. There IS always someone worse off.

My best to you all.


----------



## amanda1959

Yes today I am thankful for 5 things
my daughter
my son
my health
my job
my full fridge!


----------



## amanda1959

Please God help me stop thinking about sex so I can study!!!


----------



## finallyseewhy

Amanda I notice that sometimes I almost need to 'relieve' myself to get clear again. I have always had a pretty strong sex drive and this last couple of weeks have been hard on me  I know sexuality is prefectly normal/healthy and I part of me isn't really proud that I have been doing 'it' to make myself feel better but it does and I find that it is easier for me to get back on track and focus on what is important.


----------



## amanda1959

ok I will add my new vibrator onto my graditude list for tomorrow!
Thanks for sharing today I realized that I lost my sexual partner of 25 years for the first time...I have been so consumed with the emotional pain and anger of it all. This really is unfair but must get through it like a big girl....all in the process right?


----------



## serenesoul

Thank you for such a beautiful prayer. I'm new here and came here in search of inner peace in the midst of struggles. This simple prayer has given me both comfort and hope. I will pray these words daily and believe that God will grant them.


----------



## 2ntnuf

serenesoul, here is the prayer in it's entirety. It is attributed to St. Francis of Assisi. I think that's how you spell the town in Italy?

The Peace Prayer of Saint Francis

"O Lord, make me an instrument of Thy Peace!
Where there is hatred, let me sow love.
Where there is injury, pardon.
Where there is discord, harmony.
Where there is doubt, faith.
Where there is despair, hope.
Where there is darkness, light.
Where there is sorrow, joy.

Oh Divine Master, grant that I may not 
so much seek to be consoled as to console; 
to be understood as to understand; 
to be loved as to love; 
for it is in giving that we receive; 
it is in pardoning that we are pardoned; 
and it is in dying that we are born to Eternal Life."


----------



## serenesoul

Thank you so very much. I am about to print it out and put it on the wall next to my bed. My heart is truly broken right now, and I know that total submission to God and living by this is the only way to true joy in life.


----------



## 2ntnuf

serenesoul said:


> Thank you so very much. I am about to print it out and put it on the wall next to my bed. My heart is truly broken right now, and I know that total submission to God and living by this is the only way to true joy in life.


I hope the best for you. I was totally heartbroken at one time not so long ago. It is a difficult struggle. I am not over the struggle, yet. 

I cannot tell you how to live your life. I only hope that you will do everything within you power to fight for yourself. Use all the knowledge and experience you can find. If you need to see a doctor, do it. 

You will be in my prayers tonight, I can assure you.


----------



## sandc

I found this one online a while back. I really like it.



> _Loving Father,
> 
> I come before You with faith in Your promise that whatever I ask for in Your name You will grant to me if it is for the good of my soul and in accordance with Your Divine Will.
> 
> I come trusting in Your great love for me and believing that only You know what is best for me. I come to You now to ask that You enter my heart and heal all my wounded emotions.
> 
> You know me better than I know myself. Bring Your healing love into every corner of my heart and release all the buried negative emotions inside that have not been resolved and continue to cause me anguish.
> 
> Remove all my unhealed hurts and painful memories that block the flow of Your graces, robbing me of Your peace, love and joy. Heal all feelings of sadness, loneliness, fear and anxiety.
> 
> Heal all guilt, despair, feelings of betrayal and rejection. Heal all feelings of anger, hatred, resentment and bitterness.
> 
> Bring Your healing love to all my emotions that have caused me feelings of hopelessness, discouragement, helplessness and despair. Grant me the grace to forgive all those who caused negative emotions and likewise to be forgiven by those to whom I have done the same harm.
> 
> O, Lord, give me a repentant heart, forgive me for my sins and failures, and be merciful to me Help me to realize the blessings that resulted from each painful experience and how this had led me closer to you.
> 
> As You release from me all these painful emotions, fill all the empty spaces with Your love, Your peace, Your joy and the powerful presence of Your Holy Spirit. After I have been healed, may my life be a witness to Your power and glory and may I reach out to others, too.
> 
> All these things I pray in Jesus name.
> 
> Amen_


----------



## 28down

In all things give thanks, doesn't say only the good things, says ALL! easier said than done!


----------



## SmithWood

nice prayer! I hope this thread gets more posts. God Bless you!


----------



## Pinkdaisy91

GOD Bless each and everyone in this Thread, it was such a wonderful idea. thanks for sharing your love, your support and your prayers. I pray a special prayer for each of you that you will be guided in some way spiritually for the positive in life! 
Thanks so much <3
Pinkdaisy91


----------



## Clark G

These are the versus I say every day that helped me through my divorce and other tough times...

"I can do all things through Christ which strengthen me"
"I expect the best and with God's help will attain the best"

I have others but I also focus on what I'm happy about in my life, committed to, and grateful for. These start my day off perfect and have helped my spiritual life.

Joe


----------



## MrsLadyWriter

amanda1959 said:


> make me a channel of your peace
> where there is hatred let me bring love
> where there darkness only light
> and where there is sadness ever joy...


The beautiful Prayer of St Francis It was my mother's (RIP) favorite.

Lord, make me an instrument of your peace.
Where there is hatred, let me sow love;
where there is injury,pardon;
where there is doubt, faith;
where there is despair, hope;
where there is darkness, light;
and where there is sadness, joy.


O Divine Master, grant that I may not so much seek
to be consoled as to console;
to be understood as to understand;
to be loved as to love.
For it is in giving that we receive;
it is in pardoning that we are pardoned;
and it is in dying that we are born to eternal life. Amen


----------

